# Know any blonde YouTubers with good makeup tutorials?



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum for this question, I wasn´t sure.
Sooo you´ll probably ask yourself why I asked this question. I´m very unoriginal with my makeup (at least I think so), and if someone has a similar hair color, skin color, eye color etc it´ll be much easier for me to just copy what they do and have a better chance of it actually looking good on me. I like how a lot of girls with darker complexions can pull off bright or dark colors, but I often feel like it´d look too clown-ish on me since I`m a rather pale, blue eyed blonde.

The only YouTubers I can think of right now is AllThatGlitters21 and SarahVictor.
Can you guys think of anyone else that falls into that category?


----------



## QueenEmB (Nov 7, 2008)

xsparkage -well she has red hair right now but she's had blonde in the past.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Nov 7, 2008)

Hiya,
The one's I fancy are a bit more extreme, but you can always tame the looks to somewhat neutral.  monroemisfit, xxsgtigress, beckaofsweden, danikeen and if I think of another, I shall return


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 7, 2008)

I second monroemisfit, she's gorg!


----------



## User93 (Nov 7, 2008)

^^^ aleksis is blonde and makes vids too!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I second monroemisfit, she's gorg!_

 
oh i totally forgot about her. I wished she´d do more tuts, I love how she pulls off dramatic looks


----------



## user79 (Nov 7, 2008)

It's odd, I watch tutorials from people with all skin colors and all hair colors, I always get inspired by people's makeup. I don't think it really matters if the person looks exactly like oneself?

Check out my channel, if you get a chance.


----------



## statusmode (Nov 7, 2008)

monroemisfitmakeup is amazing!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 8, 2008)

nireyna has amazing tuts!
YouTube - Nireyna's Channel


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Nov 8, 2008)

Watch some of mine! <3  I have really extreme looks, but i also have some really beautiful ones too! ...i dont mean to toot my own horn tho, mehh                 and I love monroemisfit  shes my FAVE by far. and she's so nice too.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_It's odd, I watch tutorials from people with all skin colors and all hair colors, I always get inspired by people's makeup. I don't think it really matters if the person looks exactly like oneself?

Check out my channel, if you get a chance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I´m a subscriber and fan already hehe. 
I also watch tuts from people with different skin and hair colors, and sometimes I´ll try to recreate what they do, but quite a lot of times I feel like I couldn´t pull it off the way they do. So it´s not like I´m limiting myself or anything. But when I see someone with my coloring doing a certain look I don´t have to try and see if it looks good on myself too, I kinda know it will if that makes sense.

I guess I´m not really looking for inspiration that much cause I don´t see myself as a very creative person, it´s easier for me to be a copycat lol


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxsgtigressxx* 

 
_Watch some of mine! <3  I have really extreme looks, but i also have some really beautiful ones too! ...i dont mean to toot my own horn tho, mehh                 and I love monroemisfit  shes my FAVE by far. and she's so nice too._

 
what can I say..I´m a subscriber to yours too. I really should have looked through my subscriptions before I said I don´t know any people with my coloring that do vids.


----------



## user79 (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_I´m a subscriber and fan already hehe. 
I also watch tuts from people with different skin and hair colors, and sometimes I´ll try to recreate what they do, but quite a lot of times I feel like I couldn´t pull it off the way they do. So it´s not like I´m limiting myself or anything. But when I see someone with my coloring doing a certain look I don´t have to try and see if it looks good on myself too, I kinda know it will if that makes sense.

I guess I´m not really looking for inspiration that much cause I don´t see myself as a very creative person, it´s easier for me to be a copycat lol_

 
True, that makes sense. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although, I can imagine you could put mud on your face and still look gorgeous!


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 8, 2008)

User TDoll on here has a YouTube channel, MakeupByTiffanyD.  Here tuts and looks are awesome!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_User TDoll on here has a YouTube channel, MakeupByTiffanyD.  Here tuts and looks are awesome!_

 
I LOVE her! She´s one of my favorites, I have tried to copy some of her looks already.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_True, that makes sense. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although, I can imagine you could put mud on your face and still look gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol, so my next FOTD will be me of me wearing a mudmask on my face


----------

